# Movies & TV Series filmed in Skyscrapers



## TopoGigio (Aug 27, 2010)

New York


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

American Psycho: Toronto-Dominion Bank Tower









The office of ‘Pierce & Pierce’, supposedly '358 Exchange Place', where Bateman works in ‘mergers and acquisitions’ (or, according to everybody's expensive but badly proofed business cards, "Mergers and Aquisitions') is the Toronto-Dominion Bank Tower, 66 Wellington Street West, part of the Dominion Centre, a couple of blocks north of Union Station, Downtown (Toronto).



https://www.movie-locations.com/movies/a/American-Psycho.php


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The main skyscrapers featured in the tv show *Suits* are the Bay-Adelaide Centre, Ritz-Carlton, and Royal York; all in downtown Toronto. In the 3rd photo you can see Scotia Plaza through the window.


Bay-Adelaide

























Ritz-Carlton









Royal York

























Metro Hall
















Where Suits Was Filmed in Toronto


This show about New York power players almost manages to hide the fact that it's shot in Toronto. Almost.




torontoist.com


----------

